# Sandboxie ist nun kostenlos und zukünftig OpenSource



## Taskmaster (13. September 2019)

*Sandboxie ist nun kostenlos und zukünftig OpenSource*

Sophos hat entschieden, dass das relativ beliebte (und extrem praktische) Tool "Sandboxie" ab sofort kostenlos zum Download steht. Außerdem wird das Programm zukünftig OpenSource gestellt und darüber weiterentwickelt.

Sandboxie ist ein relativ mächtiges Sandboxtool, das es erlaubt, potenziell unsichere Programme auszuführen, ohne das eigene System dabei zu gefährden.
Rechte sind dabei individuell anpassbar. U.a. auch das Ausführen von Programmen in mehreren Instanzen wird durch Sandboxie ermöglicht.
Besonders praktisch ist bspw. die Verwendung in Verbindung mit einem Browser (Schutz vor Schadsoftware, garantiertes Löschen aller Aktivitätsspuren nach dem Schließen der Sandbox inkl. aller Cookies + Verlauf, etc. pp.).



> Sophos is excited to announce that we are making Sandboxie a free tool, with plans to transition it to an open source tool.
> 
> This new evolution of Sandboxie is one we are enthusiastic about, but that does not mean this was an easy decision to make. Sandboxie has never been a significant component of Sophos’ business, and we have been exploring options for its future for a while.
> 
> ...



Sandboxie - Sandbox software for application isolation and secure Web browsing

*Nachtrag:* Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass dem Download auf der Hauptseite eine Abfrage bzgl. Email-Adresse, Namen, etc. vorgeschaltet ist.
Wer darauf keine Lust hat, kann die aktuelle Sandboxie-Version (5.31.4) natürlich auch woanders herunterladen.
Bspw. hier: Sandboxie Download – kostenlos – CHIP


----------



## BloodyAngel (13. September 2019)

*AW: Sandboxie ist nun kostenlos und zukünftig OpenSource*

Danke für die Info!


----------



## giovanne2004 (15. September 2019)

*AW: Sandboxie ist nun kostenlos und zukünftig OpenSource*

Das tool habe ich früher sehr gerne genutzt. 
Kommt wieder in meinen Fundus.

Danke sehr.


----------



## BigBeard89 (15. September 2019)

*AW: Sandboxie ist nun kostenlos und zukünftig OpenSource*

Vielen Dank für die Info. ich benutze das Tool sehr gerne um meinen Rechner vor Vieren zu schützen.

Leider habe ich festgestellt, dass Virustotal folgendes Meldet: Trojan.Shelma!

Kann dazu jemand etwas sagen? Ich hoffe doch, dass dies eine false positive Meldung ist.

PS: Ich habe dieses mit verschiedenen Versionen von Sandboxie getestet.


----------



## Taskmaster (16. September 2019)

*AW: Sandboxie ist nun kostenlos und zukünftig OpenSource*

Virustotal an sich meldet das nicht. Einer von 69 Virenscannern, die Virustotal zur Überprüfung einsetzt, wirft diese Meldung aus.
Hierbei handelt es sich um den russischen Scanner Yandex.

Kein anderer Scanner wirft eine ähnliche Meldung:
VirusTotal

Man darf davon ausgehen, dass es sich hier um einen Fehlalarm seitens Yandex handelt. Zumal Sophos selbst hauptptsächlich Sicherheitssoftware (inkl. Virenscanner) vertreibt und sicherlich keinen schnöden "Trojan.Shelma!" in die eigene Software integriert.

Wenn dann wäre es wohl etwas deutlich Ausgeklügelteres.


----------

